

Machine Learning and AI via Brain simulations [video] - benhamner
http://techtalks.tv/talks/machine-learning-and-ai-via-brain-simulations/57862/?asdf

======
tluyben2
Falling within the context of the video topic; is there any good software yet
which will transcribe this video to 'readable' English? I would rather read it
than listen to it.

~~~
dkersten
Me too, I don't have headphones with me and I would love to read this on the
bus...

